# Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen,
jetzt muss ich selber mal nachfragen ob jemand schon ähnliches erlebt hat.
Folgendes ,ich nenne es jetzt mal Phänomen #t :
Ich befischte vor kurzem eine Stelle mitten in der Fahrrinne 
der Maas , entlang einer Kante.
Vor dieser Kante befindet sich eine Muschelbank.|supergri
An der befischten Stelle ist es absolut hängerfrei aber !
Die Bisse die ich dort bekomme fallen sehr heftig aus ,ähnlich wie die der Barben im Rhein nur das bis jetzt alles an Vorfächern bis 0,25 er Mono direkt weg war ohne überhaupt Kontakt zu bekommen.
Wollhandkrabben kenne ich vom Rhein und von denen hat noch keine irgendein Vorfach geknackt.
Jemand eine Tip um was es sich handeln könnte?


----------



## gdno (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

wenn unter der Muschelbank eine schlickschicht ist kann es vorkommen das sich die brassen beim biss mit dem kopf in den schlick bohren und dabei die scharfen Muscheln das Vorfach kappen......


----------



## Wegberger (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

nimm 0,40 und binde selber .... und schau nach:m
das ist doch mal eine spannendes "Was kann es sein" ....meine Meinung -> jetzt ist der clevere Angler gefragt -> ausprobieren & experimentieren ....und wenn du nachher einen Ryderhaken mit Maden beköderst (falls das in NL erlaubt ist)


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



gdno schrieb:


> wenn unter der Muschelbank eine schlickschicht ist kann es vorkommen das sich die brassen beim biss mit dem kopf in den schlick bohren und dabei die scharfen Muscheln das Vorfach kappen......



Deswegen fische ich ja *hinter* der Muschelbank.
Etwa 2 -3 Meter.
An dem Vorfach  oder der Schlagschnur,30 er Mono, sind keinerlei Abriebspuren oder ähnliches zu sehen.
Es fehlen immer die ersten paar cm hinter dem Hakenköder.|bigeyes
Die Bisse kommen auch nur auf fleischige Köder.
Mais  u.a. wird nicht angenommen.
Ansonsten fische ich ich mit Maden ,Caster und Wurm, wovon auch einiges im Futter selber ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> nimm 0,40 und binde selber .... und schau nach:m



Ich binde alles selber.Der nächste Versuch läuft dann mit 7X7 
Stahl .Das sollte ,hoffe ich auch gehen.
Geschmeidig ist es ja.

Ja es ist auch spannend weil ich das in über 20 Jahren Flussfischerei mit der Feeder noch nie hatte.
Gleizeitig ärgert es mich weil ich es nicht weis ,bzw.noch nicht weis welche Kreatur mich verarscht.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

hey....

sei doch froh das dich "ES" an der Nase herumführt .... das ist doch "die Würze" im Anglerleben :m

Und, das sieht man an deinen Beitrag .... das hat dich mal richtig gefuchst :vik:

Und wenn du das Rätsel gelöst hat .... ist das besser als der 197 Doof-Brachse, der wie immer gebissen hat.

Viel Spass und viel Erfolg ! Berichte bitte was es war !


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Sofern,, ES "mir nicht auch das 7X7 er zerschnibbelt 
Alles andere was ich noch habe wird dann steif.
Bei Erfolg stelle ich ein Bid von *ES *in diesen Thread.


----------



## WoifeBGH (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Dass Problem kenn ich von mir am Inn,heftige Bisse immer auf Wurm und am selben Platz,allerdings auch null Kontakt und jedes mal fehlt der haken und ein paar cm vom Vorfach! Hier gibt es allerdings keine Muschelbänke,und von Krabben hab ich auch noch nichts gehört.Falls du also Erfolg hast sag bitte bescheid


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Dass Problem kenn ich von mir am Inn,heftige Bisse immer auf Wurm und am selben Platz,allerdings auch null Kontakt und jedes mal fehlt der haken und ein paar cm vom Vorfach!



Genau das.:r #q

Ich werde *ES *schon noch ans Eisen kriegen und berichten.


----------



## bombe20 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

na hoffentlich wird dieser fred genauso spannedend und auch amüsant wie der von siggis forellendieb.  ich freue mich auf weitere berichte.


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Wahrscheinlich hat in den Gewässern ein boshafter Mensch den gemeinen Zwickzängerling ausgesetzt! :g


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Vielleicht wird es amüsant oder etwas zum schmuzeln.#c
Ich habe bevor ich hier den Tröt aufgemacht habe erst einmal ein paar Leute gefragt die auch jahrelange Erfahrung  mit Flussfischerei ,speziell Feedern haben und nicht *einer* hatte bis dato etwas ähnliches.
Leute die auch seit Jahrzenten  mit der Feederrute  Maas und Rhein befischen ,teilweise mehrmals in der Woche.

Krabben ,Flusskrebse  einmal ne Schildkröte div.Beifänge 
der verschiedensten Fischarten,absolute Ausnahmefische waren dabei aber so etwas ?
Sehr merkwürdig . |kopfkrat
Aber mal sehen und #6


----------



## zeitgeist91 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }Wollhandkrabbe ist schon die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung. Mir jedenfalls ist das schon häufiger passiert, dass die ein Vorfach kappen. Deren "Beißverhalten" entspricht außerdem genau deiner Beschreibung.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es amüsant oder etwas zum schmuzeln.#c
> Ich habe bevor ich hier den Tröt aufgemacht habe erst einmal ein paar Leute gefragt die auch jahrelange Erfahrung  mit Flussfischerei ,speziell Feedern haben und nicht *einer* hatte bis dato etwas ähnliches.
> Leute die auch seit Jahrzenten  mit der Feederrute  Maas und Rhein befischen ,teilweise mehrmals in der Woche.
> 
> ...




Kenn die Maas jetzt nicht, aber wenn die Strömung nur schwach ist könnten wirklich Schildkröten des Rätsels Lösung sein. Grade Rot- und Gelbwangen, wenn ausgesetzt, wachen zu richtigen Suppenschüsseln und gehn seltsamerweise auch nicht ein. Deren Schnäbel sind in freier Wildbahn arg scharf. Auch stehen bei denen hauptsächlich Muscheln, Krebse, Fische, etc. auf dem Speißeplan.
Bei uns am See wohnen einige, die wohl ab und an auch schon mal gebissen haben. Vom hakenlösen ohne Zange würde ich aber Abstand nehmen|wavey:
Vom Biss her weiß ich nicht, wie arg die sind, allerdings würde sich eine genaue "Untersuchung" der Umgebung dann mal lohnen


----------



## Fr33 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Naja die Maas ist eher was wie der Main / Rhein... daher scheidet für mich die Schildkrötentheorie aus....


ich tippe es sind Barben... die sofort nach dem Anbiss das Vorfach über bzw. zwischen den Muscheln her schleifen. Hatte ich am Rhein auch schon gehabt!


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja die Maas ist eher was wie der Main / Rhein... daher scheidet für mich die Schildkrötentheorie aus....
> 
> 
> ich tippe es sind Barben... die sofort nach dem Anbiss das Vorfach über bzw. zwischen den Muscheln her schleifen. Hatte ich am Rhein auch schon gehabt!



Hm, lässt die Wahrscheinlichkeit wirklich sinken, ausscheiden würde ich allerdings nicht bestärken.
Hatten vor Jahren (Gott war ich da noch süß ) auch mal am Main eine Schildkröte gefunden. Der Größe nach wird die wohl auch schon einige Zeit dort gelebt haben.
TE sollte wirklich mal die Umgebung gut abgucken


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Hmm,|kopfkrat Barben habe ich wo ich diese Bisse hatte noch keine gefangen aber die Erklärung von @FR33 klingt ansich plausiebel . Barben haben ja die Angewohnheit nach dem Biss
gerne ihr Maul auf dem Boden zu scheuern um  das lästige Anhängsel |supergri wieder los zu werden .
Da ich ja unmittelbar *hinter* der Muschelbank fische ,
Vorfach ist ca.80 cm lang,könnte ich mir vorstellen das eine 
Barbe mit dem Spielraum den sie dadurch hat durch die Muscheln rattert.
Seltsam ist daran das man weder am Vorfach noch an der Schlagschnur irgendwelchen Abrieb sieht.Wie abgeschnitten.
Wollhandkrabben hat bis jetzt noch keine mein Vorfach gekillt,allerdings kenne ich die nur aus dem Rhein,sind aber in der Maas vorhanden.
Die Bisse waren aber eher verhalten im Gegensatz zu dem was ich da habe.|supergri
Schildkröten habe ich da noch keine gesehen aber ich werde mal die Augen offenhalten.
Im Vereinsgewässer Sonnen die sich gerne auf Ästen der Bäume die ins Wasser ragen.
Gibt es da auch.
Hmm,mal sehen wie ich die ,,speziellen" Vorfächer hinbekomme,dann sehe ich weiter.:g


----------



## wobbler68 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Hallo

Ein Öhrhaken und 3 kg Stahlvorfach sollte für dein Vorhaben das richtige sein.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Hallo,

Schildkröten gut und schön aber nicht in dieser intensität.
Maas..... was ist mit Kleinwaller ?

Kleinwaller = in bezug auf Wallerendgröße aber zu groß für Feedergeschirr |rolleyes 

Nur mal eine Überlegung...in NL seit Jahren entnahmeverbot... die Maas müsste voll sein mit Größen aller Art


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

@Wegberger,an Waller#6 habe ich noch nicht gedacht.
Da sollten  wohl einige vorhanden sein.
Mit den schmirgel Zahnreihen wäre das vielleicht auch ein verdächtiger .
Da ich erst einmal eine gefangen habe weis ich nicht viel 
über Waller aber der Anbiss ist mir in Erinnerung geblieben|bigeyes
Ich muss mal sehen in wie weit ich das 7X7 Material an die ,,kleinen" Haken gebunden bekomme.
Habe ja reichlich zur Auswahl hier, da wird was passendes dabei sein .
Wenn es zeitlich und wettermäßig passt wollte ich diesen Sonntag nochmal hin , danach fehlt mir bis zum Urlaub erstmal die Zeit.


----------



## Wegberger (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

war halt nur eine überlegung von einem Maas-Zufluss-Angler *lach -> Rur oder Roer 

Wenn du 2014 " ES " nicht auf aufklären kannst 2015 habe ich den Vispass #h


----------



## Vanner (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Das hat ja wieder Potenzial für einen zweiten Nuffi Trööööd.:vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



Wegberger schrieb:


> war halt nur eine überlegung von einem Maas-Zufluss-Angler *lach -> Rur oder Roer
> 
> Wenn du 2014 " ES " nicht auf aufklären kannst 2015 habe ich den Vispass #h



|supergri Das wird aufgeklärt.
Diesen Sommer noch. Ich will unbedingt herausbekommen was es ist .
Bis jetzt bin ich ,teilweise mit ziemlich ungewöhnlichen Montagen, immer an die Fische herangekommen.
Bloß da wusste ich vorher mit was ich es da zu tun bekomme.


----------



## Franky (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Moinsen...
Das Phänomen kenne ich, wie einige ja auch schon schrieben, von Wollis. Die Schnur war wie mit der Schere abgeschnitten - kein Abrieb, einfach glatt durch. Als "junger Butjer" hatte ich leichtsinnigerweise und wider besseren Wissens eine Saison mit Kevlarvorfach auf Zander und Hecht gefischt - selbst das hatten Wollis sauber durchtrennt. Als ich dann wieder auf Stahl umstieg, hat sich DAS Problem erledigt; lediglich die "seltsamen" Bisse und entleerte Köderfische zeugten von Krabbenaktivität.
Darum mal die vielleicht dumme Frage: wie sieht das Ende denn aus? Glatt durchtrennt, ausgefranst, überdehnt und gerissen?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

@Franky,meistens glatt durchtrennt ,manchmal überdehnt und dann gerissen.
Selsam finde ich die Bisse nicht,eben wie die Rheinbarben ,ohne Vorwarnung ist die Latte krumm und dann die ersten cm vom Vorfach weg.
Wollis hatte ich schon einige im Rhein und nicht ein Vorfach hat dabei gelitten.
Allerdings ist der Rhein eine andere Hausnummer als die Maas.
Im Rhein hängen die sich wohl eher von alleine auf.
Da brauche ich unter 120g garnicht erst anfangen.
In der Maas fische ich derzeit mit  70g .Mitten in der Fahrrinne.
Von der Fleißgeschwindigkeit also eher gemütlich.
Da hätten die Wollis wohl Zeit sich ,,in Ruhe" einem 
Vorfach zu widmen.


----------



## Inni (27. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Hi,

gerade alles durchgelesen, was war es denn, konnte der Übeltäter dingfest gemacht werden?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gerade alles durchgelesen, was war es denn, konnte der Übeltäter dingfest gemacht werden?



Leider nein #d 
Die Rechnung ist noch offen.
Das ES hat sich leider nicht mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## Paddiii94 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Also ich hatte das Problem auch ne Zeitlang.. bis es mir gelang endlich mal nach gefühlten hunderten Abrisse was zu Haken.
Nun ja... was ich zu sehen bekam schockte mich komplett.
Es war eine Schildkröte :0
ABER vorsichtig beim Haken lösen... die dinger versuchen zu knappen.
Kann also Stark sein das es bei deinem Problem um eine Schildkröte geht.


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Den Tipp mit der Schildkröte hab ich ja schonmal abgeben.
Was mir aber gerade noch einfiel, worauf ich vorher nicht gekommen bin:
Was für Muscheln sind das?
Denn je nach Muschelart und Größe könnte das sogar die Muschel selbst sein.

Wiki:
"Die Teichmuschel ist ein Bodentier, und verankert sich mit ihrem Fuß im weichen oder sandigen Boden. Mithilfe des Fußes kann sie sich auch langsam fortbewegen. Sie wühlt den Bodengrund auf und saugt den hochgewirbelten Bodensatz ein, um Nahrung auszufiltrieren. Die Nahrung besteht aus Detritus und Plankton wie zum Beispiel kleine Algen und andere Kleinstlebewesen."

Ob die jetzt gezielt auf Maden losgehen? Eventuell.
Alternativ kann bei nem 80cm Vorfach der Haken natürlich in die offene Muschel getrieben werden. Die macht zu und dann wars das


----------



## Tigernut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Hallo zusammen,

Also dass Teichmuscheln auf Maden (und nebenbei auch auf Rotwürmer, kleine Teigkugeln und Caster) gehen kann ich bestätigen. Teilweise können das ganz schön stattliche Exemplare werden, ca. handgroß. Probleme mit Schnurabriss hatte ich allerdings noch nie wenn eine von denen den Köder genommen hat, da die schnur dann ja "direkt aus dem Inneren der Muschel" kommt und dadurch eher weniger über den Rand scheuert.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

Vielleicht sind es Dreikantmuscheln. An festen Gegenständen sitzen die bombenfest Und die Ränder der Schale sind sehr scharf. Geziehlt auf eure Köder gehen sie wahrscheinlich nicht, dafür sind sie zu klein.


----------



## feederbrassen (28. März 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es Dreikantmuscheln.



Die scheiden aus.
Ich fische ca 2 m hinter einer Muschelbank.
Wenn ich den Korb langsam richtung Ufer ziehe rattert der Korb darüber und es bleiben welche im Gitter hängen.


----------



## lute (2. April 2015)

*AW: Feeder Flussangler,Tip für mir unbekanntes Phänomen*

leere bisse und abgetrennte haken kenne ich nur von wollis. hat man erst mal eine stelle gefunden, wo die in massen auftreten, geht das die ganze zeit so. die muschelbank dürfte die kameraden magisch anziehen. habe ich im rhein an entsprechenden stellen schon häufig erlebt.


----------

